# Releasing too late with the Driver



## Adrena1in (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any good exercises or tips to help me with releasing my driver at the right point.  I have a problem whereby I release far too late, especially when I really try to rip it.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 28, 2010)

What's your grip like?
strong, neutral or weak?


----------



## Adrena1in (Jul 29, 2010)

I try to keep my grip natural, but it can sometimes get a little on the strong side I think.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 29, 2010)

If you hold it correctly, you shouldn't have to think about the release, it should happen naturally.
I suspect its not the release that's the problem, it's the arms not working in time with the rest of the body.
As you say, it's worse when you hit it hard, your body turns too soon, your arms cant catch up....slice.
try and keep the arms and torso turning through the ball together and you should get a better impact position.


----------



## Adrena1in (Aug 2, 2010)

...try and keep the arms and torso turning through the ball together and you should get a better impact position.  

Click to expand...

Thanks.  Would me not clearing my hips properly cause a very open clubface and a big slice?  I wasn't really familiar with clearing the hips, but after seeing some videos on YouTube, (and looking back at some of the swing videos I have of myself), I see it's something I suffer from.  Worked on it at the range yesterday and my drives were going a bit straighter, (and I managed one more mph on my launch monitor thing!    )


----------



## Region3 (Aug 2, 2010)

...try and keep the arms and torso turning through the ball together and you should get a better impact position.  

Click to expand...

Thanks.  Would me not clearing my hips properly cause a very open clubface and a big slice?  I wasn't really familiar with clearing the hips, but after seeing some videos on YouTube, (and looking back at some of the swing videos I have of myself), I see it's something I suffer from.  Worked on it at the range yesterday and my drives were going a bit straighter, (and I managed one more mph on my launch monitor thing!    )
		
Click to expand...

You've got your own launch monitor?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 3, 2010)

You've got your own launch monitor?
		
Click to expand...

My mate has one, you can buy them for about Â£80 I think, but they only give you a rough idea of distance according to launch speed..... 'accurate' isn't a word I'd associate with them. Doesn't take impact angle/launch angle or spin into the equation so if you thin one it will still say that it went 150yds even though it hit the ground 20yds away from you.


----------



## Adrena1in (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine's not that clever, and calling it a "launch monitor" is a misnomer...it's just a radar thing that measures ball speed, but I think it's pretty accurate.  Well, it's consistent, put it that way.


----------

